# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  [Script] Numrotation des lignes d'un tableau extensible

## cilyneda

Bonjour.
Actuellement,je dveloppe sur Infopath 2003 pour un projet.
Mon document se compose de tableau extensible afin de faire des chapitres et sous-chapitres.
Mon objectif est de numroter ces chapitres et sous-chapitres (ex: 1,1.1,2.2,...).
J'ai russi a le faire via une zone d'exprssion avec la fonction Position().
Cependant, cette numrotation doit tre prsente dans le XLM pour tre rcupr par la suite. Il faut donc que je passe par une zone texte pour avoir une liaison mais la fonction Position me retourne toujours "1" .
Je voudrais savoir si il existe un solution sans pass par du codage? Sinon j'aimerais avoir des pistes afin de raliser ceci via du code JavaScript.

En vous remerciant d'avance.

----------


## virgul

Salut et bienvenue,

Pour rsoudre ton problme il suffit de insrer cette expression XPath dans la valeur de ta textebox:



```
count(../preceding-sibling::Ligne) + 1
```


Ligne est le nom de la section rptitive a toi de le remplacer par le nom de ton lment rptitif.

++

Thierry

----------


## cilyneda

En tout cas, merci pour cette rponse si rapide.

Cependant, lorsque je met la ligne de code, il me met cette ligne d'erreur:

*../preceding-sibling::Chapitre* ne pointe pas vers le chemin d'accs valide d'un champ ou d'un groupe.

Merci d'avance pour vos rponse

----------


## virgul

oui c'est just il faut aussi que tu tienne compte d'ou ta texbox est positionn par rapport a ton lment rptitif

le xml dont je m'inspire pour mon exemple:


```

```


Je l'ai mis dans item le numro de la ligne.

Il suffit de rajouter ou d'enlever les ../ dans ton expression. ../ permet de revenir d'un parent. ici de item a Ligne.

Si tu n'y arrive pas post mon le bout concerner de ton xml et je t'expliquerai.

----------


## cilyneda

Pourtant mon XML semble correspondre a celui que tu as.



```

```

Donc je sais pas pourquoi sa ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## virgul

Et ton namespace????

Faut pas l'oubli:



```
count(../preceding-sibling::my:Chapitre) + 1
```


 :8-):

----------


## cilyneda

Oo je l'avais oubli celui la!!  ::lol:: 
Merci en tout d'avoir pass un peu de temps sur mon problme.

----------


## virgul

Ok pas de souci.

Oublie pas de pressez 

Merci

----------

